# Green tree frog pulls off great escape.



## RoryBreaker (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-27/green-tree-frog-pulls-off-great-snake-escape/5844588


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2014)

"Mentally scarred for life"

I would be too. lol


----------

